# When your shop is a mess, what's the first thing you do?



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

At the moment, my shop is a complete disaster. I just finished a project, picked up some lumber and hardware on Kijiji and on top of that the garage stuff seems to have multiplied. Tomorrow's mission is to get it back in order.

So, I was just curious - for those of you who can't relax unless there's some order in your shop (you know who you are) what's the first thing you do? In other words, how do you do your clean up?


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sandra, my shop also contains the gas furnace. Things get cleaned up pretty quickly.  Anything flammable is used in limited quantities away from the furnace and gas water heater. It's not ideal, but it is what I have to work with. So when I get done with a project, I put away all flammable liquids, then pull out the shop vac, then clean up any tools or wood.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I just turn out the lights and close the door. LOL

Actually, I pickup tools and stow them where they belong. I turn the air filtration system on high, fire up the compressor and blow off machines, bench, flat surfaces, etc. starting from highest above the floor. In good weather, I open the roll-up garage door and return the debris to Mother Nature with a leaf blower. In cold weather, I fire up the dust collector and use the Rockler Dust Right floor sweep and go after it. Then I empty the dust collector bin and shop vacuum.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I read a post the other day that said at any given time you need to sort of shut down and start over. I hit that more often than not. I put everything in it's original place, throw at least half of those small pieces that I know I'll use someday away and empty the trash. I reverse the hose on my shop vacuum to leaf blower mode and blow all the dust down then sweep up. Turn on the air cleaner and go run errands or whatever. When I come back it's like a new beginning.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Generally I start by putting tools back where they belong also. And then I easily get side tracked…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

FW - I like that concept.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Agree with all of the comments above…..

On a grander scale, I really try to find a permanent home for all the tools….preferably at the point of use. I have pencils and tape measures all over the shop….where I use them. Same with those quick grip clamps. So you don't necessarily need to store all your clamps or tape measures in the same place.

If you frequently use a screw driver to remove the plate on the table saw, make a spot for it there…

So the point is, when you use a tool, more often than not, you can put it back now, not later….

But tools are a known quantity….wood on the other hand…...that's another story…..


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

Having worked in an auto shop at one time, and now in my very small wood shop, I've learned to constantly put away the last tool I used. The worst thing I run into is laying things on the table saw and having to move them before I can make a cut. 
Constant clean up and putting things away. 
But then, I'm 66 years old.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I could throw in a tasteless joke like "burn it down and build a new one". But that's beneath me.


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

I try my hardest to put things away as I'm working, but at the end of a project, I still always have sooo much scattered. I start with picking up all the scraps, then start putting tools back in their place. Then I sweep the floor and call it done.

I love cleaning my shop though. I don't do it immediately after finishing a project because I'm typically tired but the following day I'll just turn on some tunes then move around and enjoy it.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Clean. First sweep and put away the wood. Then get busy with the small tools, get them to their normal 'place'


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Monte: Glad to see your sense of humor wasn't lost in the conflagration.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Put away tools, sweep up plane shavings then vacuum from top down. My big challenge lately is that "my" shop has become a temporary storage area for OPJ ( other people's junk). I really have to put my foot down before I lose my shop completely!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Tools first, then large enough pieces into the scrap bin, then smaller pieces into the yard waste bin, then vacuum all the dust up.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a bit of a neat freak, see my shop. It takes a few seconds more to puts tools away rather than on the first surface you see.

Like TheDane I also use my DC with the rockler dust right for quick floor clean up. I epoxied my poured concrete basement floors and clean up with the DC is a breeze.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I beg for mercy on my soul, then cry, start with tools first, then sweep


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Any tools not in the right place get returned there, then if needed the floor gets swept up and then start on any flat surfaces that have accumulated stuff that should be in drawers or hung up. I have one chronic eye sore which is my planer 'cabinet/stand/air compressor house. I kind of use it for a catch all and it shows :-(


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Same here I begin by putting all the tools away throwing trash out as I go. I do a clean up frequently as it irritates me to no end having a messy shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

It's was great having my morning coffee and reading these responses.
Monte - an intact sense of humour is a great thing.
PLK - I'll be ogling your shop photos later. I'm a repressed neat freak because I have Don B's problem with OPJ and my 'shop' has to change depending on the seasonal contents of the garage at any given time.

I know, excuses, excuses. It will be tidied up by the end of today.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Because I can not stand to walk into my shop in the morning and be faced with the clutter and dust left over from the previous day's session, I hired a local 'Retiree' to come in at the end of the day and put my tools away and do a quick dust up. 
...his name is "ME". 
I hate that 'Deer in the Headlights' stare I get if I walk in to a mess in the morning, it just takes the wind from my sails before I even get started.
Mornings are for uncluttered thoughts and a fresh cup of 'John Wayne' black.
*'O.C.D.' *?? ...well, maybe a little, but it's '*O*rderly, *C*lean, and *D*istraction' free. *;-)*

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I hate cleaning at the end of the day. I hate cleaning at the start of the day. I tend to hit a point, and then clean.

My question is, how many times have you stopped and cleaned up and then quit early because you didn't want to make a mess again/


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Put things away and throw out trash and junk.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Never stopped and didn't start back up due to not wanting to make a mess. But then, with four kids, I'm not that worried about a little disorder. I just don't like it to be a mess.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I waited for my grandson to screw up. I told his mother that cleaning and organizing the shop would give him time for reflection on his misdeeds. He worked on it Friday and Sat. and will be back Monday for more reflection.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i do the air hose thing open the back up and blow it out on my neighbors , right now the shops a mess due to retooling and rewireing but normally its a mess that has to be shut down and organized so i guess organizing it is the first think i do on a clean up a place for every thing and every thing in its place ,now where is that pencil


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

edit double post


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I built my shop so the tools can be put away as I work. When a project is finished the floor is vacuumed. (I have an old carpet in the assembly area, so sweeping doesn't do much.)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I DONT clean up… I just re-arrange the clutter


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I close the door and head for the house saying "I'll worry about it tomorrow."


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

A lot of times I'll have various tools all over the shop. Left them there when I finished one project or if I was working on something outside the shop. Sometimes I'd just bring stuff back and clutter up my bench.

Even if I know I'm fixing to use the tool again for another project, I'll go and put it back in it's place. Simple fact is, that's always the first place I look and if it's not there, a 20 min job turns into an hour just looking for the darn thing.

I've been in this shop for 7 years and only twice I believe have I pulled everything out, blew it off, swept the walls and floor, and put it back in.

Most of the time though, I will vacuum up the floor if I notice a lot of chips down.

Just makes for a happier workshop for me


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunday is a nice time to clean and make improvements in the shop.

pre heat, bring coffee, turn on some music or a Woodwright episode on TV,

if you don't finish….there's always next Sunday.

Tom - so nice, I'd love to have your shop.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I start by putting the big machines back where they belong, then the medium sized stuff and so on until
I can clean the floor, because we have been getting snow and cold and my shop is my half of the garage
and I park my pickup there. I like the pickup to be clear of snow and ice when I start it up and back it
out of the garage to go to work. I know I should not let work interfere with my hobby but they keep 
wanting money for the wood I like to use.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I usually clean up between jobs other wise I take photos and post them.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm with TheDane. Work from the top down, then the floor gets damp mopped. All tools in my shop have a home, and the shop is dress right-dress at the end of each day. OK! I'm OCD. Just can't stand disorder.
Bill


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Sandra, you could not have placed your post at a better time for me if only to underline that *I AM NOT ALONE*.
Due to limited space in my workshop (16×12ft.) and having added machines and tools through the years, every task has become a chore. I recently joined Lumberjocks and seeing some of you guys workshops has spurred me to totally re-organise my whole set-up. I will be opening a forum to post before and after photos, and will be open to any suggestions which will be of benefit, particularly space-saving advice.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Jim!
I have a few boxes of cut offs just like that one! ....Ha! mine is over three years old, how old is yours?

I'll throw mine away (fingers crossed) if you throw yours away! ....yea right.

"But, Someday, I'll need that 4×5" pc. of maple!"

Just kidding…I can tell your shop is very organized. first time I've seen it…...sweet!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

For me problems develop because not every tool or piece of wood actually has a place to be put away. Clutter takes over until I take the time for a shop project that creates storage space for tools, wood, etc. Here is a shot of my finishing area









there is no room to do any finishing, because of, well, the myriad of finishes that accumulated. The solution was to build a shop cart for finish storage. See my project page, it was a really simple build. I did it in a couple of days from basically some junk construction plywood that was destined to the landfill. The cost was minimal but the benefits were well worth the time.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I just finished with my project Baileigh contest and spent the entire day cleaning the shop. First thing was to gather all the saw dust on the floor and put it in the compost pile as we grow all of our vegetables organically mixing it with our leftover products that would have been called garbage otherwise. Then all the tools were put in their proper place and the tables were swept clean. The tools that were used were brushed clean and properly oiled and honed as needed. The shop is ready for the next project; whatever that may be. One thing I can say here is to clean your shop and put everything away after you are done with the entire project unless you don't have to walk much of a distance to retrieve the tool you just put up; I am not that annual. But once you are done, clean it up and get it ready for the next project with all the tools sharp; the shop is clean and ready to go.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I find that when I have 3-4 projects going at a time, I create a lot of dust and shavings. Tools get scattered around to places where I wouldn't think to look. Work bench covered with crap I have used and I know if I put them away, that's the very thing I need next.
At 76 with Parkinson's I feel very fortunate to be able to work in my shop at all so with that in mind, when my shop is really a mess and discouraging, IT IS DEFINITELY TIME TO GO IN THE HOUSE AND HAVE ANOTHER SAM ADAMS.
My afternoon nap is also an excellent attitude adjuster. Well, it's cheaper than therapy


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandra, I can't help myself. I'm one of those clean/put up tools as I go through the project. I will vacc up any shavings or sawdust as soon as I finish with that tool to keep from tracking sawdust all over the shop. I'm so anal that I have to clean up ALL the mess from my sawmill every time I use it.

Not for everyone, but works for me.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL, OldWrangler… My dear old friend always said getting old is not for cowards..


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Tom Clark, Do you ever build anything? I don't think shop projects and the neatness of your shop are compatible. I would love to be that organized and clean, who wouldn't but your shop looks like you border on OCD. You need to get help or a good drink or both.
After I post this I'm going to your profile and see what kind of projects you do.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Bondo - My workbench was starting to look like your finishing area.

Jinky - I love looking at shop photos, but there is danger in thinking that more space will make you more organized. Usually more space means more clutter.

I spent 3/4 of the day tidying, cleaning and culling everything in the garage. I sent scraps over to the neighbour for his wood stove, loaded the recycling into the van and filled two garbage bags with junk.
I got my new kijiji lumber up on the lumber racks, made a small pile of things to donate, and organized the stuff I kept.

What a great day.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandra, I forgot to mention that our wood stove is a big help in dealing with scrap, trimmings, etc.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

To Tom Clark, I am not sure i would even be comfortable in your shop. A1Jim looks more to my liking. I really struggle with throwing away scraps. Getting better though. Of course now my mother comes and picks through my throw-away pile so that she can save it.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Andy - I'd love to have a wood stove. Maybe in my next shop.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Insurance companies really hate wood stoves in wood shops.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

you'd know all about that.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tom Clark, You are my kinda guy! Don't let anyone give you any crap about your beautiful shop.

Us OCD guys have to stick together.

Sandra, The stove heats our house, not the shop. And we love it!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I toss scraps in my scrap bin and sweep. Then put the saws, planes, marking tools etc in their cozy homes.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

"Tom Clark, Do you ever build anything? I don't think shop projects and the neatness of your shop are compatible. I would love to be that organized and clean, who wouldn't but your shop looks like you border on OCD. You need to get help or a good drink or both.
After I post this I'm going to your profile and see what kind of projects you do."

Hey Old Wranger, You are picking on the wrong guy this time. My last two years has been exhausting. We moved our home and workshop from Florida to New Mexico, built a new shop, a new house, and then built a new observatory. This past winter I needed some R&R from the major projects, so I built three new cabinets for the shop. Maybe I am OCD. I just can't stand working in a mess. However, the new shop has 1300 sq ft, so it does make it easier to have a place for things, and decent shop cabinets for storage really simplifies having a place for the tools.!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My wife says the key to a clean kitchen is a clean sink so I adapted that and always start by clearing off my tablesaw which unfortunately doubles as a work table, then move out from there.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Sandra, you are of course correct in your thinking re. more space=more efficiency. In my defence you can (partially) blame it on Tom Clark as I was gazing in awe at photos of his shop. I shall have to stop for a second as I am salivating *again*. However, his storage units look top-drawer and maximise use of space, which is probably my best route. I am 63 and beginning to show signs of *"Wear & Tear"* but after reading OldWrangler you wont hear me complain, well not much. 76, Parkinson's, still in the workshop and sharp as a tack, You da Man.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Jinky - we have that in common then, I've been ogling Tom's workshop photos since yesterday. I would LOVE a space like that. You should also check out Andy's shop video - it will float your boa toot. Neat as a pin, everything in its place and even dowel storage.

I have a shop just like those in my imagination


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Sandra-This has nothing to do with your OP, but my wife and I were at Sears yesterday, and I thought about you and your signature line:










I giggled like a little school girl while I was snapping the pic, anxious to post it here.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Too funny Don! Yup, that's the stuff I'm talking about. Somebody actually thought this was a good idea….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

@ Tom Clark great looking observatory you got going there


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It depends on how much time I have and what I need to accomplish. Sometimes I leave my shop a total mess knowing I'll have to come back and continue making a huge mess to finish my project. Sometimes I've just finished making a huge mess in the process of completing a project and am exhausted so it's left that was until I return. As a general rule, if it's a mess and I have nothing pressing I prefer to clean it before starting anything else. I see this as an important safety measure.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I want some of those pink gloves and a pink tape measure. Easy to find when I lay them down somewhere and no one will steal em!
I'm "tough enough to wear pink!"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*74*,
What is the opposite of OCD?? Whatever, that's me. 
Bondo's finishing area is representative of my entire shop, most of the time. If it's flat, or semi so, and horizontal, or semi so, there's something (lots of somethings) stacked on it. That includes the floor. 
My semi annual cleaning starts with putting everything away….if I can remember where it goes. Then it's time for the scoop shovel, followed by the broom and then, final dusting with the leaf blower. 
I've resolved to put everything away and sweep after each day's work but, Randyination gets in the way. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

HEY! Gene, I resemble that remark!!!
I try to clean my shop every other year, whether it needs it or not!!!

Actually. I do a path clearing sweep daily….
I do a reasonably thorough cleaning after each project.
That means put tools away….
Brush off all machines and horizontal surfaces….
Then a final sweep, nooks and crannies included, of the floor.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

gfadvm, in 1956, pink shirts and blue suede shoes were in, and as a senior in high school who had worked 
all summer I had some. Now they are back, with a very good cause attached, but I cannot find tall sizes,
and I am now smart enough not to try riding rough stock just to get a free one. Do they make those pink gloves in XXL? Lufkin makes some nice fluorescent orange tapes that are easier for my trifocals to find.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I knew there was someone else "Tuff Enough To Wear Pink" Bluepine!

Wrangler sells pink shirts up to 3xTall! And ya don't haf ta qualify for the NFR to buy one.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Good enough - you guys can take on the mantle of pink!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you might want to get a new hat
to go along with your ensemble *andy*


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Love it, David! That I would pay to see.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Mom always told us kids that we could play with our toys whenever we wanted to as long as we didn't break them and put them back in the box when we were through. Working in a small garage means I have to get tools out and put them away as part of the building process. It's like we are a team. I pet them; take good care of them; experiment with better ways to use them; thank them for their help; and bring them in and out of the construction project as needed.

At the end of a project, cleanup is sometimes done early and sometimes takes days. I reminds me of what manifested through conscience efforts and plans. Sometimes it is almost as enjoyable as making the project itself. Just sitting on the workbench sipping coffee and looking at the evidence of the project is nice. Life is fun!

By the way, my bedroom is pink. (My favorite color, and the vibratory rate of love.)
Thanks for bringing up an important topic in woodworking and life.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My son is using both my shops.I.E. wood and metal work machining shops to store a lot of his own machinery at the moment .However at the end of this month he gets keys to his new industrial premises. At that exact moment for the first time this year , I will with help from my three boys-er men -actually to clear out Alistair my eldest sons belongings . I will be able then to finally sort out both my of shops and put many of the new things I have bought for them into there proper places and organize it all over again.I am so looking forward to this as I literally cannot get to over half of my woodshop stuff and absolutely none of my machine shop.
I bought new cabinets and metal boltless shelving for example so that I can actually re arange almost everything within and once again take my time to get it organized and enjoyable once more. LOL I can hardly wait guysn gals Jock pals so have fun I certainly will LOL. Alistair


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

when my shop is a mess i always get some one else to clean it and loose my $%#@ when they don't it right : )

I put away all the hand tools

I sweep/brush off all benches and stationary tools

I sometimes dial down the air pressure, as I dont want to breath dust, and blow tools and stuff off.

I sweep

Sometimes I put an air tight suit on, respirator, open up all windows and doors, then blast the dust out with compressed air and I often vacuum everything


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

I try and clean up after every major project. I always start by putting all my tools away. Then its just some vacuuming up the tools, benches and floor.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

On the topic of pink, I work at a hospital where we have "tough enough to wear pink" events 2-3 times a year. Probably2/3 of my work shirts are pink. I buy probably 4 a year.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been in the shop all day, now I must sweep.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Scotsman - you're excitement is coming through in your post - I totally get it When my husband's snowmobile leaves the garage in the winter, I'm thrilled to get the extra space.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

David, You had better keep that hat. I only do black hats! Or straws in the summer. Not sure I could get near a horse wearing that pink fur. (but it might work with Sandra's uniform)


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Usually just brush everything off , put tools in thier spots, then sweep the chunks up and call it a night. Once in awhile I'll blow down, wipe off tools, vacuum up the dust and such. I normally end up distracted if I go out thinking I'm gonna clean up and nothing else. Seems like cleaning creates multiple "epiphanies" on some better way to organize or I remember some jig I want to make,,,,,long story short, I end up just making another mess.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I try to put my tools away after using them.. I don't mean immediately, but if I am done with it, I'll put it away.
Everyday I sweep the floor of the fine dust. It makes my floor too slippery so I push it to the floor sweep, or if it gets too slippery I'll stop and sweep. All my machines are hooked up to a central vac, so most of the dust is not a problem, except for a few problem machines. I try to keep the 2 workbenches clear, but that never fully happens, they collect stuff.. but never to impair me from working. My biggest problem is stuff I don't know what to do with.. I just keep moving it from place to place. I have organized to the max to avoid that problem and it still occurs. Like everyone, the minute you throw it away you need it, then you spend time looking for it before you realize that you threw it out.
My lumber rack is maxed out, and so is my sheet goods rack. I have plenty of large off cuts all over the place. It might be time to build a new off cut rack.. I have few already, it's just not enough. It will get whittled down as I got a lot of my stuff from HD for 51 cents, and they stopped that policy. So someone elses off cuts are now 70% of the regular price. I got plenty of good wood by buying everyone elses off cuts for .51. It gave me plenty of utility wood (ply) for fixtures and jigs. I throw away all small off cuts. I have a bucket next to every cutting machine. I just throw it in there if its small..

I have been training myself to stay organized and put things away.. it's been a work in progress, and occasionally the old me comes back out. I have dropped by Frank Klausz's shop and it's neat and organized even with many projects and multiple guys working. I have friend who is a fine craftsman, and he also works the same way. I think they are good because they are fine craftsman, and they don't damage their work by dropping things on them, and acting professionally.

I try to work that way, but I'm not fully there yet.
Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I just stop and clean it up. When I can't find what I need, that's a pretty good clue that I need to straighten it all up. It usually gets pretty bad before that happens. I used to work as a mechanic, in a shop with three bays. I could pig it up pretty well by day's end, but I was the only guy, usually. Of course, all tools had to be cleaned and put away at day's end. These days, I work as an engineer, so putting away the computer is pretty easy. At home in the "workshop" is quite different. I have a very small portion of a two-car garage for all my wood working. I have to move stuff outside just to do anything. I'm currently rebuilding the engine for one of my cars. I had to move my band saw, bicycle and bench top belt sander out of the garage just to have enough room to get to the thing. And I'm pulling and replacing the engine in the street. Real fun. I've not done any real woodworking in about two years, now.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you Sandra I wish you everything I long for myself as a woodworker LOL go for it girl LOL Alistair


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

To clean up a meesy shop, I first focus on organizing one category, such as lumber, or hand tools, or sweeping. Once that has been completed, the whole process easily becomes a very small and endurable task.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Put tools away
2. Put wood away
3. Sweep
4. Blow out filters

Do I do this? Not really often enough. Do I feel good if I do? YES!

I've been watching this thread for a while and I get comfort knowing that I'm not the only one. There's a lot to be said about just walking away to get an adult beverage.

I have a problem for projects in progress. There are so many that I start and I get stuck for some reason or another. What to do with them? I *do *go back to them. Most of the time.

Also I have problems with wood hoarding. I think turners have a bigger problem with it because you can always use a teeny tiny bit for a bookmark or something like that.There's a bucket in the corner of the shop for stuff for the lady next door's chiminea. Not much gets in there but I do try.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I grab a box and start filling it with something, usually tools first, just wander around gathering tools and fill the box, than wander around putting them up, than I pick another category and start boxing, wood scraps, hardware, whatever, till the messiness is small enough that i can just start clearing it away un-categorized by the boxful. Once everything put up, than i can start vacuuming, cleaning etc.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

After posting this, following the answers and taking some advice, I seem to have a 'system' that's working for me:

Rather than waiting for a project to be done, I'm cleaning up at the end of every shop day (hour or two really)
I start by putting all my tools away, pick up wood, brush off surfaces, sweep, then shop vac.


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

My tools are fairly organized but my shop is a one car garage that does double duty as the household maintenance room. So stuff collects. I'm working on a blanket chest then it's time for a makeover including new rolling carts and cabinets.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

One thing which really helps me to keep my shop picked up is that I am notorious for laying a tool down anyplace, at anytime and loosing track of it. It is extremely frustrating and I seem to have inherited this trait from my father who did the same thing. The difference is he would run all over the place for the next two hours looking for the damn thing until he found it, wasting a lot of time. Now I just grab one of those handy boxes and wander around boxing tools and putting them up and as the clutter dissipates I invariably run into the missing tool much sooner than if I tried to find its hiding place amongst it's kin and my tools get put back into their place at the same time, which prevents me from repeating the process when I need the next tool.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

The first thing you have to ask yourself is does everything have a place? if not you have a problem a core problem so here is what to do.

Make a place for every thing tool box and storage for tool cases racks for lumber and the rest is easy . first clear walking paths this is a safety concern and once you can walk around and get to each machine bench and storage compartment grab a box or tote you may need a few but this works great so try it. I then put all like items from all flat surfaces into their box so hand tools in one box power portable tools into another box hardware and parts into another box then consumables finish glues etc into another box. clear every work surface so there is no clutter. so the shop should be clean now and all your stuff is in these totes take the tote to the appropriate permanent storage location and empty each box one at a time. no change how you work at the end of each day in the shop I take about an hour and put everything away using this same process.

If you need to make a new home for your stuff do it once the shop is clean and orderly. I currently have 6 projects in the shop this is a major NO NO and my new years resolution is to limit the shop to Two at a time. otherwise the shop becomes so tight there is no room for improvement stuff is too cluttered and you cant walk between machines. I do have plans to change my entire north wall which is 36 feet long and houses a lot of tools this will triple my storage for power tools like hand tools routers drills and stuff I am also Building a tool chest for the floor based on the Anarchists Tool Chest. That will be for hand tools only I also have a plan for a wall mounter cabinet a plane till and a saw till I will be going back to full time woodworking and only part time nursing so The shop has to stay in a high state of order The cleanup Ideas are not my Own I learned them while in the Marine Corps in aviation machinists shop there the entire shop has to be cleaned up every 12 hour shift so this system has worked since there was Marine Corps aviation.

Also If you are slow don't be afraid to go to lowes and hire one of the day laborers for 30 - 40 bucks a day they are well worth the money they work hard and I often have the couple I have come to know back when I am so far behind I cant stand the mess. I now have a part time apprentice and he comes at least 3 days a week to clean and help with projects he is 18 has a good back and is eager to learn many woodworking tasks he now knows how to sand scrape rasp rout and will soon know how to use the hallow chisel mortiser.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

While working on projects I have always tended to leave tools taken out to sit around, cut-offs to pile up and shavings/sawdust to gather on machine tops and the floor. Familiar behavior to anyone?

I always made the mistake of trying to work on my projects to the last minute and then just leaving it until the next day. The result was that I didn't really enjoy going back out to the shop the next day because of the state it was in, and it often took me a couple of days to get the shop back in order before I could work in it again.

I am now doing my best to put away my tools after finishing each step of a project and sweeping the floor too. I've actually kept my shop 'habitable' for the last week doing this. Besides the in-between straightening up, I also quit little early to clean up at the end of the day. This is working pretty well for me so far. It isn't fun to work in a mess!

Good working/cleaning habits are the key to keeping an orderly shop. Some folks are naturally inclined to do this while others, like myself tend to be more messy. I do think we can change our ways by disciplining ourselves to clean up as we go long enough to allow it becoming a habit and once it does we will feel compelled to keep our shops neat and clean all the time.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Stefang - I'm reaching exactly the same conclusion. I've been ending my shop time early enough to clean up lately. It's more enjoyable when I step into a tidy shop the next day.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I have found a unique way of keeping my shop clean.
I don't make a mess….
By never building anything!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That sounds like a sure fire method. I will try that out after I'm gone.


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

If I don't put tools away exactly where they come from, I will absolutely lose track of them. I do try to clean up whenever I'm in the shed, even if I just take a quick look and sit and plan something. That said, it has been a cold damp winter, and I've neglected everything out there. Next Monday, the first really warm sunny day, my plan is to roll out whatever is rollable, get the leaf blower and make some noise. Use the air compressor to blow out stray sawdust-not to mention that ^%$#(* mouse Isaw last week-and do some general re-decorating. I don't really have a well-placed tool storage area , more like a few shelves where I keep them. I would love to have a nice large pegboard. I just need a nice large sturdy wall to put it!
My brother Tommy Evans taught me to KEEP my power tools CLEAN and dust-free and waxed! He is my shop hero, I only wished he was within visiting distance: I would be much tidier and more dedicated!


----------



## allwood (Jun 23, 2012)

I love clean up time in my shop, contemplating the recently finished project and the next one as well…... Oh who am I kidding, I go in the house and "convince" my teenager to help out and enjoy some kidding around time. I still end up doing most of it but I enjoy the company.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Sandra,
Now that this thread has been featured in the LJ eMag….
You are now officially a "very influential person" here on Ljs!!!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Sandra,
I hadn't looked thru this post for awhile, it has turned into a terrific source of best practices, 
Thanks for starting this. 
Bob


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Sandra-For being a featured forum poster in the LJ eMag, you won a pink hammer <sarc>. Big congratulations! I've read every post on this thread, and it was interesting to read how different shop managers attack this issue.


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Obvious garbage first. Then tools. Then sawdust.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I first decide what specific music I will listen to for cleaning up.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It can take awhile to get organized… for me it has taken 
years and a lot of thought and experimentation. The
shop is usually a little messy all the time, but I know
where all the tools are.

What you see below took many years to pull together.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a need to do, as I need to do type guy. There are times when all is in some serious dis-array, but, it all gets put away eventually. LOL w/Monte.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm one to put my tools back after use, that way I always know where they are, since I have a small shop I have no choice but even when working outside of the shop everything is put back in it's place after use, I'm like Bob current when it comes to throwing those small pieces away with the thought of keeping them for later use but they just continue to sit and so I throw them.

This also reminds me that I am the complete opposite from my dad, he's now 81 years old and never puts things back in place, every time I go over to help him with a project we are always hunting for the tools we need. He has two garages and has stuff strolled everywhere.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I clean it.


----------



## dutton101 (Jun 18, 2013)

The worst and most depressing thing is to come into the shop the next morning all excited to work on the project and then have to spend an hour cleaning up or stepping over things. Soooo!!!! I clean up at the end of each day! Put the hand tools away first. Small wood scraps go in an old kitchen waste basket, larger ones on shelves. I vacume as I go but also at the end of the day. I try to have a place for every thing and every thing in it's place. A habit that my Father taught me. He was a mechanic and you wiped your tools down and put them away. ALWAYS !!!!!!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

First I crank up the tunes!
Then I just do it, one thing at a time, until I'm done.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

did you get your shop clean and ready to go have you changed how you work ?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Dude -

Yes, I actually got the shop cleaned up and this thread HAS changed how I work. I noticed that as I get 'into' what I'm doing, I start leaving tools here and there because I'm thinking about the next step. I'm not saying I've completely stopped, but it's gotten better. I also do a complete clean up at the end of my shop time.

My shop (aka the garage) is still overcrowded and is the repository for everyone's stuff, but it's nice to go out and know that all my tools are where they should be.

I've been offline due to my mother in law passing away and I'm eagerly awaiting some badly needed shop time.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

My shop also stores my outdoor power equipment. By spring, the dirt on the bottom of the roto-tiller is dry enough to fall off. Also, the grass and stuff on the mower is in a pile under the thing. I clean up a couple of times a year. I'll clean an area when too much junk or shavings are in the way or when I can't find some critical thing.

-Ocelot


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

I find I sweep first - if there are lots of scraps on the floor, my mind says there's a thousand things to do. So I get that clean, and I won't trip over stuff. From there, the rest seems easier.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL, I'm the exact opposite Turbo, Sweeping is the last freaking thing I do. After I get tools and everything put away and workspaces clear, they are still dirty and the easiest way to clean them is to sweep/blow them off which means all that dust and junk goes straight to the floor. Seems counter productive to sweep first.

Scraps? Define scraps, usable recyclable scraps are gathered fairly early, they everywhere, not swept.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandra, Sorry I'm so late weighing in but my day is not finished until "all the evidence has been destroyed"! ie The shop is clean and everything is back in its assigned place.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Andy - I think I've watched your shop tour three times now. I was showing one of my friends, saying "wait for it, wait for it…. he has DOWEL storage!" She thought I was nuts.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I showed eddie and Don the dowel storage and told them how covetous you were but they didn't seem too impressed.

Now the pink sawblade holder? That got their attention!


----------



## bigcreekwoodworker (Apr 9, 2013)

I sweep once so I'm not walking over shavings and scraps and then put tools away. I clean benches and tools off from there and sweep it up again.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I ordered in 2 separate orders some T-Track and Veritas style straight edges from Peachtree and both those orders were shipped in these cardboard tubes about 4" diameter x 4' long with plastic end caps. One of these is now storing my dowels.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think it's really about the dowel storage - it's that it represents the level of organization I strive for.
Oooh, that sounded deep.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The level of organization I strive for is a little lower, but I do strive for something.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sandra I am so sorry for your loss I lost My Mom a couple of weeks back. I miss her so much She was my biggest fan and was always there to bail me out no matter what the cause she would always help me Now I have to go it alone which I hate doing but I have no choice.

I send your husband and you my prayers and best wishes

Lance


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks so much Lance. The journey is never the same once someone leaves.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just cleaned my shop. What joy a clean shop is. I usually let it build up. Then stare at the wreckage for a while contemplating where i should focus my time first.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Clean up? You can DO that? Who knew?

Seriously, I think of my mess as a theft deterrent. If someone wants to risk their life by entering my shop, good luck with that.

Mostly though, I just despair as I bring another piece of wood into my shop, and wonder where I should put it.

Anyone want a job as my shop secretary? I'll pay you in wood. Please. Take it off my hands.

Maybe I just need an intervention…


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

What does everyone do with bits and pieces that don't have a home? Do you chuck them out or do you have "junk drawer"? I have a CA glue jar (like medicine) for tiny things that I don't recognise, but there are much bigger things that I've misplaced that I need now but can't find. Maybe I threw them out-I have no clue.

I've been organising the shop since I started reading this and it's coming along nicely except that I still can't find stuff.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Doe,

I'm a notorious thrower-outer. But I do have little jars that go on my pegboard for keeping odds and ends.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

lol, i come from a long line o ocp types who never throw anything out. My dad always had boxes with parts of junk that broke and he salvaged in case he could fix something some day in the future and my mom had a box fetish. At one point 1/2 of our 2 car garage was filled with empty boxes cause my mom was afraid she couldn't find the right size box when she wanted it. She stored boxes in boxes but still filled half the garage. I couldn't get my MG in and out of there and needed the space. She was not a happy camper one day when she came home to find that all her boxes had mysteriously vanished. My dinner was burned that night.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I always get about halfway through cleaning the shop and, before I know it I start working on something. Soon the shops a total disaster again (I have the attention span of a gold fish when it comes to cleaning the shop).


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

today my shop was a mess I have been testing several tools and I work very hard at that because if I endorse a tool I don't want it top be said that its a bad tool so I only endorse things I think are good. so test re test then clean up all the mess and sit and write a few reviews send them off to my editor so they read well and start a new the next day I think I will take a writing class this next school year I think I need it and personal growth is always good. I am so ADHD thatit is hard to learn language or syntax but I think auditing a writing class will do me good. so i am currently reviewing a bunch of jig saws and a bunch of r0outers the big narly routers in the 3 hp plunge class and then some hand held drills. And once I am done a major cleanup is needed again as this testing has me out of control.


----------



## SequoiaUA (Apr 24, 2014)

Throw away the trash. That's how I start any project. After that, I pick up the most obvious items. I'll calm down once I have a wide clean work surface where I can start tomorrow's mess.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I start by putting everything that's not where it belongs into one big pile. You see, the dilemma Sandra, is that most of the places where the stuff "should" be is occupied by stuff that should be somewhere else. By putting all the strewn stuff into a single place, which in itself is a good start, I also end up clearing the spaces where the stuff belongs.

Then I grab the first item from the top of the pile and put it where it belongs. Then the next item, and so on until everything that was in a big pile is in it's proper place. Then I mess it all up again.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

That's quite a system Ted, I like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

That is a good system Ted. I have found that after this last big project of building cabinets, that I am able to keep the shop more organized. I have been working on dust collection last fall and winter. I hooked up dust collection to my ts and built a separator with a trash an, put in a few gates, bought a second shop vac and move it around to other tools now. When the saw dust does not build up on the floor I'm more motivated to keep it clean as I go. I'm nearly done with the project and the shop is not much worse than when I started. Next thing is the miter saw. That's still a mess.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I have discovered a way to keep my shop perfectly clean and orderly with no clean-up effort. Just report to your wife/husband for garden duty and never go into your shop. While laboring in the garden you can think about all the things you would rather be doing in your shop and planning that work to extremely detailed levels. Kind of like the true life story of the American POW in Vietnam who built his house in his mind board for board just to keep his sanity. Have a nice Spring/Summer and I hope you don't have hay fever!

PS 
Alternatively, you can move to Arizona where the gardens are mostly sand and cactus and it's probably to hot to be outside anyway!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

My favorite part of my method is messing it all up again.

Mike, what I like about your idea is that every cut is perfect, not a single sliver of wasted wood, absolute perfection. Well, except for the gardening part.

I had heard that story before, about the POW building his house in his mind. I also heard the when he got home he did build the house.

Spring/Summer… so far, so good. Hope your's is too!


----------

